# Looking to write a book/short story?



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I really want to write a book about a teenage girl (that rides) and her life & stuff.

Any ideas how I could tell the story/what should happen/what it should be about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

there is a lot of books out about just that so you could read them to get some ideas as one writer said write about what you know and people you know


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

To get your mind rollin' I'd read some of The _Canterwood Crest_ series. It has the base of what you just said, and it's a GREAT SERIES


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

write about a girl that has a horse that isn't really good at anything. Maybe it's an old retired lesson horse.... and the girl really loves it but she knows it's not as good as all her friends horses and that it's too quiet and too calm to really amount to anything...... or .... is it?


----------



## Horse4Ever (Mar 13, 2012)

How about writing about a teenager who starts riding at thirteen (which is kind of late) and she gets rejected by the other stable kids and people.

Also, she has family trouble at home, like her dad hates that she rides and her family doesn't support her in the sport, so she has to do it all herself, yet her family is rich, so they pay for someone to drive her to the stable where she gets a family away from the troubles of home.

Again, just write whatever you feel from the heart, but try to make a unique situation, because there are a lot of books about horses. However, we all love them! 


Maybe you can have the other stable girls prank the new kid and as a result of their bullying, she falls off a tall horse injuring herself (this actually happened to me). What happened to me was the other girls made my girth loose on my second day of riding, and the horse I was riding was a pushy 16.1 hand horse. 


I think it is cool to write, even if the subject has been written a lot, it is a great way to entertain yourself and relax.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey WesternBella! I'd say the way to stand out as a writer is to write what you feel passionately... so take those aspects of being a teenage girl, loving horses, facing those gut-wrenching challenges, and put your own personal spin on them. That's what I did with my first book, and it worked out pretty well - it's on the USA Today list, it's gonna be made into a TV series, and the 2nd edition is about to come out 

Good luck, and keep us posted!
Oh here's the link to my book if you're interested:
Amazon.com: Blaze of Glory (9781602648104): m. garzon: Books


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Very cool Bella, looking at other books of similar idea as your going for can help. I do it when making logos for people. Im sure youll think of something great


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well? Where is it? Are you sharing or are you trying to publish? I havn't seen any new stories posted in the stories and poems section lately...


----------

